# schweizer Hosting



## sipoh (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche einen schweizer Webhosting-Anbieter, der:

ca. 10 GB Speicherplatz,
unbegrenzte Domains

für ca. 10 CHF bietet.

Hat jemand dazu Infos (außer Genotec)?


----------



## jackob100 (12. August 2008)

Hallo sipoh

Schau doch mal bei hostpoint.ch vorbei.
Das sollte deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden
Nur mit unbegrenzte Domains bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...


----------

